# Think my gerbil is dying



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I think my gerbil (the last of 2) is dying 

He is hunched up and his breathing is quite heavy making him rock slightly from front to back, his eyes are shut too 

I phoned the vet and they said to keep an eye on him, if he seems distressed to bring him in.


----------



## Stayc1989 (Mar 24, 2016)

Aww I'm really sorry to hear he is not well, how's he doing today is he looking any better?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sad  

I think I would try and take him in today.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Stayc1989 said:


> Aww I'm really sorry to hear he is not well, how's he doing today is he looking any better?





Lurcherlad said:


> Very sad
> 
> I think I would try and take him in today.


He brightened up a bit last night, but I am really worried this morning, I found him in his little house curled up, in a sitting position but with the top of his head on the platform floor, thought he was dead for a minute. Then he moved, he came out for a drink and he took a treat from me, after eating he just stayed hunched up near his water bottle and he sounds like he is clicking his teeth today which I believe could mean he is in pain? 
After a while he went back in his house but now he is lying out a bit more and not in a sitting position but not on his side either, kinda between the two positions.

I really want to get a vet to see him, but my dad is working and he is the only one who can drive. I phoned mum but she said we can't do anything today  
I've tried a few taxis but they either won't take animals or due to health and safety won't take me as I'd need to get the wheelchair into the boot myself.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Could he have a respiratory infection? I know when I kept rats they'd make funny noises when they breathed.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

blade100 said:


> Could he have a respiratory infection? I know when I kept rats they'd make funny noises when they breathed.


I did consider that but he has no other symptoms of a R.I. so I'm not sure. When he does open his eyes fully they are clear, his nose his clean etc. Can they just have the clicking as a sign?
Don't know if this could mean anything but he keeps scratching his stomach or trying to get to it with his mouth. He won't stand on his hind legs so I can't see underneath, wondering if he could have a tumour or infection or something? If he does it came on very suddenly. 
The vet is open til late today so I'm going to see if my dad will come over after work, I hope he will, don't want to leave the poor boy another night.


----------



## TabulaRasa (Apr 1, 2016)

Just a thought but could he have fallen or landed funny in his cage causing damage or internal bleeding somewhere? Maybe his stomach if he keeps trying to get to it? I had a hamster once who developed such a big tumour overnight it dis-attached her leg when there was nothing to see the day before, so they can appear really quickly.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

TabulaRasa said:


> Just a thought but could he have fallen or landed funny in his cage causing damage or internal bleeding somewhere? Maybe his stomach if he keeps trying to get to it? I had a hamster once who developed such a big tumour overnight it dis-attached her leg when there was nothing to see the day before, so they can appear really quickly.


It's not completely out of the question, but unlikely. He has a very thick layer of substrate to cushion any falls, though landing funny is more of a possibility. 
Been watching him and when he has a normal moment walking is fine, he can sit on his back legs to eat and drink ......... it's so odd. 
I just hope he can see the vet later.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Have to wait until tomorrow 
See what he is like then.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## TabulaRasa (Apr 1, 2016)

How is your gerbil by now Animallover26?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I think she might be at the Vets now. So fingers crossed, he's ok.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'm back.

The vet listened to his breathing, all fine.
She felt his tummy, that felt fine.
So she said she would like to try him on some antibiotics, just in case there is an infection or something going on, if no better or he is worse by tomorrow (or any time) to bring him back, but she said that the only option would be to PTS.


----------



## TabulaRasa (Apr 1, 2016)

That's good that she thinks it might be something treatable. Hope he improves with the meds.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Hope he is better tomorrow.


----------



## Tereze (Jan 19, 2020)

My gerbil has lost lots of weight and her eyes are slanted is she dying .


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Tereze said:


> My gerbil has lost lots of weight and her eyes are slanted is she dying .


Take her to the vet in the morning.


----------

